# China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi was wondering if anyone has had any experience with http://www.chinacargps.com or with this unit in particular?
MODEL: IDVWPAS6198
http://www.chinacargps.com/vw-....html
Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## MiquePe (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit (RedCaesar)*

Hi,
I hope I'm not hijacking Your thread, Red.
I am also interested in other peoples experience from this site. I just bought a -06 Passat and found the site You mension. The specs are nice, but what about quality, integration, fit, service etc..
Regards
/Mikael


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

No worries all relevant to my topic!
Also found another chinese distrbutor at http://www.autodvdgps.com . But I don't like the look as much for the mk4 unit they have. Model QL-VWG773


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (RedCaesar)*

I have looked at this aswell, but I couldn't find any reviews, so I didn't buy it. I have had pretty bad luck with cheap china made electronics. If you do decide to buy one check out the prices at Alibaba.com


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (ArcadiaBBQ)*

BUMP, anybody buy this yet?


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi I bought this but having issues with the install. Tested unit. And all functions seem to work but o believe the can bus box may not be functioning properly


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (RedCaesar)*

I can't wait to hear a review of this. Take some pictures, let us know how it functions.


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (ArcadiaBBQ)*

Guys I have no good news unfortunately. After trying some time to get it working my self I was only able to get the unit to power up in the car. No sound from amplified outputs and only sound out of the preamp outputs. Thinking maybe that it was canbus I took it into a professional installer who hooked the radio up to another harness and canbus box and they found the same as I did. No sound out of the amplified outputs. I'm and thus returning the radio to chinacargps/foxsense tomorrow.
The actual unit for what its worth seemed like a really good fit for the car and it was designed to look like the stock radio with red colour buttons etc. The features were plentiful and all seemed to work. I tested the GPS with the iroute66 provide. Tested the ipod and usb functions and dvd/mp3 cd. Even radio and tv worked. Just no sound from amplified outputs. Maybe it was just my unit?


----------



## famousken (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit (RedCaesar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedCaesar* »_Hi was wondering if anyone has had any experience with http://www.chinacargps.com or with this unit in particular?
MODEL: IDVWPAS6198
http://www.chinacargps.com/vw-....html
Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

Ugg, don't get it, I installed one of those for a customer and all the GPS is in Chinese! The rest of the functions are in English, Err, broken English.


----------



## MiquePe (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: (RedCaesar)*

Sorry to hear of all Your troubles. However there are a lot of people on ths forum who can gain experience from this. Let us know how it turns out.
Maybe it was just that unit as you say. The functionality did seem promising.
/Mikael


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: (MiquePe)*

If they give you any issues about returning it, I may be interested in it.


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit (famousken)*

There is option to change language of gps sections. When I tested it I had it all english.


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit (RedCaesar)*

Really frustrated about this as I don't see any other options out there that fit the look of the car and had all the functions that this unit had. What else out there has tv/dvd/mp3/divx/usb/ipod/bluetooth/+++ 
I returned it and it cost $82 to ship back. That plus the shipping to me and money I paid for the installers to look at it I'm down at least $200.

Arggh!


----------



## ArcadiaBBQ (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit (RedCaesar)*

Could you have just used the pre-amp outs into an amp?


----------



## MiquePe (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: (RedCaesar)*

Sorry to hear of all Your troubles. However there are a lot of people on ths forum who can gain experience from this. Let us know how it turns out.
Maybe it was just that unit as you say. The functionality did seem promising.
/Mikael


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: China Car GPS / MK4 Double DIN GPS Unit (ArcadiaBBQ)*

I could have used the pre-amped output but would have had to buy a 4 channel amp and wire it out. As well since the canbus was not working this would have required more hacking... Would have had to wire an ignition wire to the acc for the radio to turn on/off with the car. Also other features that run through canbus like steering wheel controls, lights dimming , brake/reverse signals would not have worked.


----------



## canadawest (Sep 24, 2001)

Did you return the unit for a refund, or are you getting a replacement unit?
I am also very interested in getting one for my '05 Passat TDI Wagon.
Looks like a fantastic unit, but as with anything probably "too good to be true".


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (RedCaesar)*

I returned the unit for refund and I'm not getting a replacement at this time. I think I'm going to just get a IPOD integration (looking at a USA Spec) to my stock radio for now. I really don't drive often so all the extra features were just bonus. I mainly wanted ipod integration and wanted to keep the stock look. As well blue tooth would have been good since we have new laws in Ontario that require head set or car kit to be used. No texting or phone use otherwise.
Everything else as I said was bonus. All other devices I see out there it costs over 1k and they don't even look like they belong in the car...


_Modified by RedCaesar at 9:00 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## Lolento (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (RedCaesar)*

Hi guys,
So is this thread dead?
If canbus connection is the problem, then this one here specifically says you need to add canbus box.
http://www.autodvdgps.com/vw-g....html
I need to get some opinion on this....haven't seen this installed successfully on any MK4s but a lot MK5s had good reviews.


----------



## peterzhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, guys, I am sorry for your experience. Actually, i don't like Chinese Products too, but i still purchased a unit from http://www.autodvdgps.com. It is amazing for me so i just took the risk to get an unit for my Touareg. While i am so lucky because it works well.
Good luck to you all.

_Modified by peterzhou at 7:04 PM 3-10-2010_


_Modified by peterzhou at 7:04 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## mcdonald77 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lolento)*

Someone has to of had a successful install in an MKIV?


----------



## RedCaesar (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (mcdonald77)*

I did have the canbus box for the install. Still didn't work. It may have been a faulty canbus box that was causing the issue. Any way I wanted to report that I have recieved a full refund today from China Car GPS after shipping my faulty unit back to them. It took a while to get there because the most affordable shipping option was to send via canada post ground/sea.


----------



## andrey9 (Sep 6, 2011)

RedCaesar said:


> No worries all relevant to my topic!
> Also found another chinese distrbutor at http://www.autodvdgps.com . But I don't like the look as much for the mk4 unit they have. Model QL-VWG773



hey,have you buy now?i also wanna to buy,i source one on http://www.autoadas.com/car-gps-navigation-system-for-audi-a4s4rs4-p-112.html,

communicated with them well,but still not sure,any body show your experience?


----------



## KelleyBlum2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

I could have used the pre-amped output but would have had to buy a 4 channel amp and wire it out.


----------



## irina888 (Sep 7, 2011)

andrey9 said:


> hey,have you buy now?i also wanna to buy,i source one on http://www.autoadas.com/car-gps-navigation-system-for-audi-a4s4rs4-p-112.html,
> 
> communicated with them well,but still not sure,any body show your experience?


:facepalm: seems no bad.you buy and try,then i buy


----------

